# Cramping 4dpt and worried is it normal



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Im 4dpt and today the cramping has been quite bad, feels like im gunna get my period, is it normal to have cramping during the 2ww? Really worried ladies x x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi bexar
Yes it can be normal everyone is different to how much they feel and you are allowed to take paracetamol.

We have been chatting several times.

Xx

Name removed to protect anonymity


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, I think so, it could be implantation cramps.  I didn't get cramping (apart from two shooting pains) but I had period pains (which I don't normally get) in fact I was so sure AF would arrive I went to bed sulking. From reading all the other posts and trawling for signs during my 2ww cramping sounds positive. Good luck


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi yeah i will add you huni  a hope the cramps are normal wierd thing is i dont get cramps when im due on normally its normaly once av started my period that i get pains so this is strange lol x x


----------

